# Reindeer Chihuahua



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

*NOTE, NOT MY CHIHUAHUA*
A lady on facebook "Blanche Montogomery" from NY added me (my facebook has became a chihuahua phone book!! lol) so thought id share you guys the photo of her little baby! Sooo cute!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Lol, Poor guy! But too Funny. I was at petco debating to pick up some reindeer antlers...but the would only last on for mere seconds.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That is soooooooooooooooo cute!!!

Brodysmom


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Bwahahahahaha!! I love it, but I wouldn't want the mouth covered like that O.O


----------



## PixiePink (Jul 2, 2009)

It looks really cute but I think mine would both stop talking to me for at least a few hours if I did that to them! lol!


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Sometimes I think I need something like that for Jake for when I get home from work and he bounces off the wall and yips and yaps and whines for 20 minutes straight!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

soooo cute! but I dont like the muzzle part... x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Very cute but i agree not so much the muzzle. x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i agree with everyone, i dont like the muzzle but the rest is cute x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats very cute x


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Too adorable. I winced at the muzzle at first, but it's no big deal. It mimicks the whole "Santa's reindeer" thing and I doubt he had to wear it for long. Sort of like when I was a kid and had to take pics in grandma's scratchy old sweaters. Blech...but not a life altering moment. LOL


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awwww , what an adorable reindeer chihuahua. lol


----------

